# ADNOC Medicals



## movingtome

Greetings,
Does any one on this forum know how long it takes to receive the results of the medical test administered by ADNOC clinic for employment purpose?
Say, I did the test on Thursday, then when should I expect the results to be released to either me or the ADNOC affiliate that is hiring me?
Thanks


----------



## aleleeson

I asked for you: 2 weeks but you have to keep asking them, if you dont ask they will take a week or so longer to tell you the results.


----------



## movingtome

Thanks for your reply. 
A related question, if I do not hear from them in two weeks, does it mean that I am mdedically clear?


----------



## aleleeson

no, you would have to hear from them to know weather you are medically clear or not... but if you know your own health status you should have an idea about whether you will clear or not right? i think you shouldnt worry about it too much.

also for us the test was done here in abu dhabi after arriving so it was impossible to not hear from them.. you will hear from them once you are here. 



movingtome said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> A related question, if I do not hear from them in two weeks, does it mean that I am mdedically clear?


----------



## abrisham

I'm get job offer from Takreer, but I'm HbsAg positive..is there any chance for me to join with Takreer?


----------



## Stevesolar

abrisham said:


> I'm get job offer from Takreer, but I'm HbsAg positive..is there any chance for me to join with Takreer?


Hi,
You already have your answer in another thread.
Nobody who is HbsAg positive can get a work visa in the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## raotanveer

i have HCV positive while my HCV by PCR is negative can i join ADNOC Offshore,


----------



## dimy

Hi,
Are there any changes in regulation regarding Hepatitis B? 
I'm willing to apply for offshore work (Oil & Gas) in ADNOC and can't get a clear answer.
potential employer is confusing me with answer.


----------

